# Definire il proxy da bash

## lsegalla

E' possibile definire il proxy da bash? Facevo una ricerca e non ho trovato niente.... spesso mi trovo a dover lanciare aggiornamenti da console su alcune macchine proxate e non so come impostare il proxy in modalità testo... mi sapete aiutare?

----------

## darkmanPPT

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/faq.xml#proxy

credo dovrebbe bastarti.

prova e fai sapere   :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## lsegalla

In questo modo riuscirei a fare gli aggiornamenti (ma al momento li ho appena terminati).

Non esiste un comando da console (basato su ifconfig ecc?) oppure un qualcosa da scrivere in /etc/conf.d/net ?

----------

## darkmanPPT

sempre dalle guide di gentoo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3

sembra che basti fare così (cioè esportare le variabili).

```
Codice 1.2: Definire i server proxy

(Se il proxy filtra il traffico HTTP)

# export http_proxy="http://proxy.gentoo.org:8080"

(Se il proxy filtra il traffico FTP)

# export ftp_proxy="ftp://proxy.gentoo.org:8080"

(Se il proxy filtra il traffico RSYNC)

# export RSYNC_PROXY="rsync://proxy.gentoo.org:8080"

```

quindi credo che tu possa fare uno scriptino che esporti di volta in volta le variabili di proxy e poi lanci quel che devi lanciare.

è questo quello che cercavi?

----------

## lsegalla

no, di fatto no... alla fine non devo costruirmi uno script, solo che spesso mi capita di trovarmi su macchine proxate e allora mi tocca tenermi un indirizzo ip che conosco solo io, lo cambio al volo tramite ifconfig, ci assegno un gateway col comando route e vado con gli aggiornamenti e quel che mi serve...

pero' non mi va di avere un indirizzo aperto così... e comunque a volte capita che faccio piu' di una macchina e quindi... solo una alla volta puo' assumere quel determinato indirizzo ip

detto cio' risolverei la questione impostando un proxy, ma se io digito

```
export http_proxy="http://IP-PROXY:8080
```

 poi continua a darmi un network unreachable al primo ping che faccio fuori...

----------

## Vendicatore

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> no, di fatto no... alla fine non devo costruirmi uno script, solo che spesso mi capita di trovarmi su macchine proxate e allora mi tocca tenermi un indirizzo ip che conosco solo io, lo cambio al volo tramite ifconfig, ci assegno un gateway col comando route e vado con gli aggiornamenti e quel che mi serve...
> 
> pero' non mi va di avere un indirizzo aperto così... e comunque a volte capita che faccio piu' di una macchina e quindi... solo una alla volta puo' assumere quel determinato indirizzo ip
> 
> detto cio' risolverei la questione impostando un proxy, ma se io digito
> ...

 

Guarda che il ping mica ci passa da http_proxy,  come dice il nome stesso della variabile serve unicamente a veicolare l'http.

Da quello che dici sembra che il default gw della tua rete non permetta di uscire, perchè? Firewall aziendale?

----------

## lsegalla

Beh, se è per quello ci avevo pensato e neanche links funzionava...

Di fatto comunque in genere mi interessa questo passaggio per fare gli aggiornamenti in gentoo (quindi usare emerge) oppure con sabayon sui pc dei colleghi (e quindi usare equo).

Ovviamente il gateway (firewall aziendale) non permette a tutti gli indirizzi di andar fuori, ma solo ad alcuni (il mio).

Tutti gli altri son opportunamente proxati e quindi... se passassi di lì sarebbe piu' comodo per i motivi sopracitati.

----------

## Vendicatore

Il proxy aziendale cos'è? 

Richiede autenticazione?

Nella malaugurata ipotesi che sia un ISA Server, prova ad usare NTLMaps, che è un proxy forwarder che supporta l'autenticazione ntlm, lo usasvo in azienda per gli update quando avevamo ancora ISA server: lo installi, lo configuri per puntare al proxy aziendale con le tue credenziali, fai puntare gli altri pc (via http_proxy) al proxy ntlmaps sul tuo pc.

Un altra cosa: emerge di base usa rsync, quindi non gli frega di http_proxy. Prova ad usare emerge-webresync, che invece usa http.

----------

## lsegalla

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Il proxy aziendale cos'è? 
> 
> Richiede autenticazione?

 

macchina linux con apache che gestisce le acl per la navigazione web, previa autenticazione

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Nella malaugurata ipotesi che sia un ISA Server, prova ad usare NTLMaps, che è un proxy forwarder che supporta l'autenticazione ntlm, lo usasvo in azienda per gli update quando avevamo ancora ISA server: lo installi, lo configuri per puntare al proxy aziendale con le tue credenziali, fai puntare gli altri pc (via http_proxy) al proxy ntlmaps sul tuo pc.

 

non conosco ISA ma... penso che mi sto inutilmente complicando la vita: devo definire una regola sul firewall la quale lascia passare in uscita tutte le richieste di aggiornamento e stop... eheheh...

----------

## Vendicatore

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> macchina linux con apache che gestisce le acl per la navigazione web, previa autenticazione
> 
> 

 

Hem... apache è un webserver, non è un proxy...

 :Embarassed: 

----------

